# Unaccredited seminaries accepted by SBC



## rpeters (Dec 21, 2013)

I am doing some research for my dissertation. I want to objectively research accredited vs non accredited seminaries. PCA has LAMP, MINTS, BTS. EFCA has the gateway program. RCA has their ministerial program. I was wondering does the SBC have a similar program? Thanks


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 21, 2013)

Not to my knowledge. Some of the state conventions and local associations will do training but there is no one non-accredited SBC ministerial training program. Additionally, given the nature of the SBC (a convention of independent and autonomous churches) accreditation is something that only matters on the local church level when a particular church is selecting a pastor. If they require an M.Div. from an acredited SBC seminary (or other evangelical school) then that's what's required. But there are a great number of SBC churches out there (probably a majority) that require no formal education per se. They might prefer it, but many stop short of requiring it.


----------

